# Performance?



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Which would perform better? 

The MacBook released in Mid 2007 with the T7400 Core 2 Duo processor (2.16 GHz, 667 MHz FSB, 4MB L2 Cache), 2 512MB sticks of RAM (PC2-5300, 667 MHz), 120GB HDD and the Intel GMA 950.

The MacBook released in 2008 with the T8100 Core 2 Duo processor (2.1 GHz, 800 MHz FSB, 3MB L2 Cache), 2 512MB sticks of RAM (PC2-5300, 667 MHz), 120GB HDD, and the Intel GMA X3100.

This computer would be *mainly* used for *Logic Pro 9*, internet, Videos, iTunes, and possibly Word and PowerPoint. 

Thank you!


----------



## DTekWorld (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the Mid 2007 and it is a great machine. I have used it with Logic Express, which other than all the extra cd's, the Logic program itself is the same in both Express and Pro. Of course it will depend on how many channels you plan on recording at the same time, I have used up to eight channels on a Presonus Firestudio Tube(firewire) with no problem at 96Hz. When you get to sixteen channels you will have to drop to 48Hz to avoid latency, but this is still cd quality. I did upgrade the memory to the 2GB max for this unit and a 500GB hard drive running at 7200rpm. Now the 2008 has a 144MB(shared) graphic card and supports up to 4GB memory v's the 2007 which has a 64MB(shared) graphic card and a 2GB memory limit. With either one I would swap out the Hard Drive for a 500GB 7200rpm. Hope this helps.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless you are getting a steal of a deal on either one of those, I think in the end you'd be better off getting a new MacBook. But sticking to those two, the 2008 model is the better MacBook. Even though it has a 'slower' CPU, the bus speed is faster, and that is really an important factor of performance. Also, I would go to OWC to get RAM for it. I highly recommend a 4Gig (2x2Gig) upgrade to it. My MacBook came with 2Gig RAM installed, and when I upped to 4Gig, it was a big difference. Also make sure that the RAM you get is 800MHz speed RAM. OWC will help you get the correct RAM for your system if you call. I also went to a 7200rpm hard drive, which also helped the speed. But again, with these upgrades, you'll be about the same, or more, then a new base MacBook which will be better then both of the ones you listed.


----------



## Suhas_L (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi, I am Suhas form bangalore. I have a dell T7400 workstation. I was wondering if any one of you guys could help me with the problem of drivers. I have installed windows 7 on my machine, but seems like Dell is not offering drivers for Windows 7... Please help as the system is not even performing average though it has Dual quad core CPU...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Suhas_L said:


> Hi, I am Suhas form bangalore. I have a dell T7400 workstation. I was wondering if any one of you guys could help me with the problem of drivers. I have installed windows 7 on my machine, but seems like Dell is not offering drivers for Windows 7... Please help as the system is not even performing average though it has Dual quad core CPU...


This area is for Apple Computers. You will want to post in the Windows area for help.

Also you should open a NEW post instead of responding to an old one.


----------

